# Feature: The Backyard Pump Track - Construction



## Shannon_W. (Mar 20, 2013)

Just a little 'woot woot' for the link to The Mountain Bike Life - way to represent, Phil


----------



## Robert_T (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks guys, one more thing on my summer project list.


----------



## burbskate (May 23, 2012)

any way to make it out of cement too so you could skate AND bike on it?


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

A little advice for the DIY homeowners out there. Don't bury the sod like he did.
Rip that sod up and get rid of it. It will not decompose under the dirt and will become a wet, rotten, smelly mess in no time at all.


----------



## UncleTrail (Sep 29, 2007)

Also, avoid piling that dirt on top of your tree roots from the trunk to the trees dripline. Big no, no. You will suffocate them and they will become diseased and die.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

My wife would never approve of a PT in the backyard. She couldn't give a rats ass if it made me more of a dynamic rider  I guess I will just be a couch jockey or a static rider.


----------



## Dana_Taylor (May 23, 2019)

Would like to build my son a pump track near and around our oak trees and drip line. Is it going to damage them? Told him NOT piling up big burms with dirt against trees. We are studying the idea and looking for something attractive for the backyard and are trees. We have fruit trees out there too. Middletown CA


----------



## Will_H (Jun 17, 2019)

Can you give an update on this pump track? Do you still use it?


----------



## acer66 (Oct 13, 2010)

Yes, an update would be nice.


----------

